# Cameras



## edb (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi, I'm not much into photography. I just inherited some cameras and was wondering if they were junk or not. List is below any info appreciated.

Polaroid sx-70 land camera
Olympus-Pen
Kodak pocket instamatic 50
Kodak cameo
Kodak disc 6000
Fujifilm endeavor 4000ixSL
Tower folding camera
Mamiya/Sekor super deluxe
Argus argoflex seventy five


----------



## seaain.gray (Dec 12, 2008)

edb said:


> Hi, I'm not much into photography. I just inherited some cameras and was wondering if they were junk or not. List is below any info appreciated.
> 
> Polaroid sx-70 land camera
> Olympus-Pen
> ...



Best way to go is to go watch the auctions on eBay to determine value.  Set up to "watch" auctions and look at ending prices.  

I don't have any of the above other than the Tower... originally sold by Sears... circa 1955.  This camera is basically the same as the Rollex made in the early 1950's.I got it mine about 25.00.  No, not really junk though certainly a bargain if you like to shoot vintage stuff.  Mine works nicely and gives great 120.

Kind regards and best of luck...

Seaain


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 12, 2008)

Ah, I used to have an Olympus Pen ... though I do not remember the exact model ... great little half frame camera. I used to take two pictures of the same subject on slide film ... then mount in a standard 35mm mount.

Yeah, search eBay.


----------



## usayit (Dec 12, 2008)

Depending on which SX-70, you'll probably get more for the film (time zero which was recently discontinued) than the camera itself.


----------



## usayit (Dec 12, 2008)

Their are also collectors that would be interested in the Argoflex but they too are not worth a whole lot.


----------



## edb (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm not looking to clean up here.


----------

